# Cite europe



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi all
WE haven't been across on the tunnel for about 8 months.
We tend to get a late crossing and park on Cite Europe for the night having an early start next morning.(we travel down from Scotland),
To get to Cite Europe we drive from the terminal onto the A16 then take the next exit into the UK bound terminal, just before you get to the pay booth, turn right and there is a service road into Cite Europe. If you cut across Lidl carpark, you are on Avenue du Kent.
Due to all the new fencing, does anyone know if this is still possible?


Thanks in advance
Tony


----------



## Storageman (Feb 2, 2008)

Stayed there last Wednesday with no problems. Police appear to have one of their main area as you drive in.

John


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Tony

we are in a similar situation traveling to and fro from north lancs, we were there in August and there was no real difference to other times, just a slightly larger police presence. can't comment on your exact route.

Heads up; you'll likely get posts from people that live in Kent stating that they can't, for the life of them, understand why you wouldn't travel further into France in order to stay somewhere that is more scenic ;-)

Lee


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You will also get that comment from those in East Sussex as well.>>>


cabby


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Last year we followed the route you described towards the tunnel (as directed by TomTom) and found that it was a dead end. We now take the turning after the terminal one and come in that way without any problems. I can't remember what the directional signpost indicates, I think it was something to do with maintenance. Hopefully someone will be able to enlighten you further.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Have stayed there numerous times in recent years without problems and you will find others say the same on here. However at the moment I consider this a no go area as there can be illegals roaming around night an
day (not always in full view) despite the fact that the national Police headquarters is next to the car park.
I now stop 1 hour down A16 at Baie De Somme. 
Up to you of course to stop wherever you feel happiest.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Our route to Cite Europe from the Tunnel.....I'm still trying to get the hang of this dash cam stuff!!

There is sound and its best viewed at 1080p + you can fast forward too!


----------

